# workbench



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*laminated the top *

I started my bench today. I am building a roubo-esce bench since I am becoming more and more interesting in hand tools. I really need the clamping surfaces.

over all dimensions of the top are 20 inches by 60 inches. working with what should be the height.

cut the 3 inch strips to begin the glue up. 


this is after i applied the glue and clamps


the wood i am using is southern yellow pine.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *laminated the top *
> 
> I started my bench today. I am building a roubo-esce bench since I am becoming more and more interesting in hand tools. I really need the clamping surfaces.
> 
> ...


congratulations on the beginning of the journey - it's a fun one! so far looking good.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *laminated the top *
> 
> I started my bench today. I am building a roubo-esce bench since I am becoming more and more interesting in hand tools. I really need the clamping surfaces.
> 
> ...


I've started building mine with LVL's for the base, ( Popular Woodworking inspired) Had the LVL's left over from building my house. Amazing how well they plane up thru my Dewalt 735. Still deciding on what type of wood to use for the top. I'll keep watching your progress, enjoy the journey.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *laminated the top *
> 
> I started my bench today. I am building a roubo-esce bench since I am becoming more and more interesting in hand tools. I really need the clamping surfaces.
> 
> ...


a guy i know from TWW forum built his top from LVL. took it to a cabinet shop that had a wide belt sander machine.


----------



## Kaytrim (Aug 11, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *laminated the top *
> 
> I started my bench today. I am building a roubo-esce bench since I am becoming more and more interesting in hand tools. I really need the clamping surfaces.
> 
> ...


For the height you should have the top of the bench hit you around the palm of your hand when you stand straight and let your arm hang limp at your side. My bench hits me at the wrist and it is sometimes a touch high when planing.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *laminated the top *
> 
> I started my bench today. I am building a roubo-esce bench since I am becoming more and more interesting in hand tools. I really need the clamping surfaces.
> 
> ...


You is off to a nice start.


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *laminated the top *
> 
> I started my bench today. I am building a roubo-esce bench since I am becoming more and more interesting in hand tools. I really need the clamping surfaces.
> 
> ...


Wow! You clamped the whole top up at once? If so, props!!

I wasn't brave enough to clamp everything at once for my bench top. I clamped up two boards, then another two. Finally, I'd clamp those two together. When I got to 8" of width, I'd put that section aside and start on another one. Then, I wound up with three 8" wide sections that I clamped up for the final top.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*more work on the bench*

I messed up actually a little making the top. I originally meant to make in two sections then take it through the planer. however i made the whole width then did a face palm. i flattened one side and glued up the legs. going to make the base and will move on from there

just out of the clamps


removing glue drops


started flattening one side


starting to flatten the other side


gluing up the legs


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *more work on the bench*
> 
> I messed up actually a little making the top. I originally meant to make in two sections then take it through the planer. however i made the whole width then did a face palm. i flattened one side and glued up the legs. going to make the base and will move on from there
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *more work on the bench*
> 
> I messed up actually a little making the top. I originally meant to make in two sections then take it through the planer. however i made the whole width then did a face palm. i flattened one side and glued up the legs. going to make the base and will move on from there
> 
> ...


The workbench top looks great.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *more work on the bench*
> 
> I messed up actually a little making the top. I originally meant to make in two sections then take it through the planer. however i made the whole width then did a face palm. i flattened one side and glued up the legs. going to make the base and will move on from there
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely.
I really need to do the same. 

Jamie


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *more work on the bench*
> 
> I messed up actually a little making the top. I originally meant to make in two sections then take it through the planer. however i made the whole width then did a face palm. i flattened one side and glued up the legs. going to make the base and will move on from there
> 
> ...


nice top. looking good so far, even without the planer


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *more work on the bench*
> 
> I messed up actually a little making the top. I originally meant to make in two sections then take it through the planer. however i made the whole width then did a face palm. i flattened one side and glued up the legs. going to make the base and will move on from there
> 
> ...


Nice work, just call it practice for flattening the top when it settles and need to be done again in a year.


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *more work on the bench*
> 
> I messed up actually a little making the top. I originally meant to make in two sections then take it through the planer. however i made the whole width then did a face palm. i flattened one side and glued up the legs. going to make the base and will move on from there
> 
> ...


Whoa! LOVE your trying / jointer plane! My current jointer is a vintage Stanley #7, but I really want to get into wooden planes some day soon.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*working more on the bench*

got the legs glued up



cut the stretchers and made the tenons




cut the legs and made tenons on the ends, this is before i made the shoulders but cut the cheeks


started the mortises for the stretchers but that isnt going well. dont have a great way of making mortises. also this is the first time i have made mortises all the way through like this.

well till next time have fun folks.


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *working more on the bench*
> 
> got the legs glued up
> 
> ...


First time I made through mortises I had to make them by hand due to lack of tools and they looked like they fit which was crap lol luckily I read an article earlier bout glues and went and got some structural epoxy which is supposesed to gap filling I used it and two pegs per joint And as far as I know the table is still together or the customer lost my number


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*Christmas Gift of a new Vice...well new to me. *

for christmas I recieved a heavy columbia vice for my bench.



when I say heavy I do mean heavy. More weight to add to my bench 

I also had some christmas money I used to buy some grammercy holdfasts that I am eager to get.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*Dog Holes*

Did more work on the bench this weekend along with stuff I had going on. Drilled the Dog holes in the top and used my hold fasts for the first time. I bought the grammercy Hold fasts back in late December.



these hold fasts are great and were not a lot of money. 


working on the base next, the through mortises aren't going to be easy.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *Dog Holes*
> 
> Did more work on the bench this weekend along with stuff I had going on. Drilled the Dog holes in the top and used my hold fasts for the first time. I bought the grammercy Hold fasts back in late December.
> 
> ...


Starting to look like a table Joe. Nice.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*building a base to stand on*

When I started my bench I had no place to work. I made the leap and got the top done but didnt have a base for it yet. Well I am finding this has been the best thing that would happen to me. The top is heavy enough in which I can work on it to make the joinery for the base. I sat the bench on saw horses a while back but never did much with it. After drilling the dogholes another world opened up and I was able to use the grammercy holdfasts I bought from TFWW to hold down pieces of my base. I would recommend anyone who builds a bench use the top to build the base.

Here is one of the joints they arent pretty but strong. 


Here is the assemble getting the stretchers that go in the front and back. 


Not much longer work wise will I have left before I finish this bench.


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *building a base to stand on*
> 
> When I started my bench I had no place to work. I made the leap and got the top done but didnt have a base for it yet. Well I am finding this has been the best thing that would happen to me. The top is heavy enough in which I can work on it to make the joinery for the base. I sat the bench on saw horses a while back but never did much with it. After drilling the dogholes another world opened up and I was able to use the grammercy holdfasts I bought from TFWW to hold down pieces of my base. I would recommend anyone who builds a bench use the top to build the base.
> 
> ...


Great work so far, Joe! I read through your blog this afternoon. You're making great progress. I can't wait to see the finished bench.

Oh, and take it from someone who just finished their own Roubo: you're going to LOVE working on it once you get done. It makes all the hard work of the build worthwhile.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*Base is assembled. *

I assembled the base. I had created the legs and left and right stretchers a few weeks ago. I had made the front and rear stretchers only to get interrupted for a little bit. I sometimes have to slip little bits of work in when I can.

This is the assembled base.


I saw someone had created some dog holes in the leg opposite where the leg vise will be eventually. I decided to do this as well. This is a good idea for two reasons. It gives you a place to store the holdfasts and acts similar to a sliding deadman for longer boards. 


Next bit of work will involve working on the top for the end vise and mortising for the base. Leg vise is something I plan on but will come later after I make another interruption to work on a project for the wife.


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

carlosponti said:


> *Base is assembled. *
> 
> I assembled the base. I had created the legs and left and right stretchers a few weeks ago. I had made the front and rear stretchers only to get interrupted for a little bit. I sometimes have to slip little bits of work in when I can.
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*I added the Vise*

today I mounted the tail vise. Its an antique Columbia I got for Christmas. Started one mortise and realized I need to replan how I will cut the mortises.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

carlosponti said:


> *I added the Vise*
> 
> today I mounted the tail vise. Its an antique Columbia I got for Christmas. Started one mortise and realized I need to replan how I will cut the mortises.


Hi Joe. Are you planning to put wooden jaws on your vise?


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *I added the Vise*
> 
> today I mounted the tail vise. Its an antique Columbia I got for Christmas. Started one mortise and realized I need to replan how I will cut the mortises.


yes havent gotten around to adding that yet.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

*well the base and chop are finally on the bench. *

chop for the vise


here is the base finally on


going to move on to a couple of projects for the time being then come back to do the face vise.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *well the base and chop are finally on the bench. *
> 
> chop for the vise
> 
> ...


That looks great Joe, right down to the sawdust on the floor. Now you've got something to stack stuff on. LOL


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

carlosponti said:


> *well the base and chop are finally on the bench. *
> 
> chop for the vise
> 
> ...


had to be sturdy to put all the stuff in my shop on it  lol


----------

